# Lost pwer brakes and pwer steering.



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

_Modified by fastfours at 9:29 AM 4-9-2008_


_Modified by fastfours at 9:29 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (fastfours)*

Replying I guess to title of post rather than body







.
First, check your Hydraulic fluid. If it's low find the leak. That stuff is expensive.
Second, have you noticed any noise around your hydraulic pump? The bearings can go out on those, especially if the belt is too tight.
If your power steering is gone and your brake pedal becomes hard as rock, the hydraulic system is the problem.


----------



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

it was the Aluminum washer for the oil pressure switch.


----------

